
11 Almost Perfect Business Layouts | Smashing Magazine - dawie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/04/26/11-almost-perfect-business-layouts/
======
erdos2
They look like crap. And they are too focused on business to be interesting.

~~~
ido
Right. I like the design of <http://www.edgewall.org/>

And they get extra points for being open source!

